# NEW YORK | 249 East 62nd Street | 106m | 347ft | 28 fl | U/C



## pqmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

*New Rafael Vinoly Skyscraper Will Join A Bevy of New Towers Planned for the Upper East Side*
_December 28, 2016 _


> With the inauguration of the first leg of the Second Avenue Subway slated for New Year’s Day, a bevy of residential projects began erupting in the nearby area. Next door at the corner of East 62nd Street and Second Avenue, John Pappas is constructing a 10-story residential building with six units; Real Estate Inverlad is beginning construction on a Manuel Glas-designed 29-story condominium at 1059 Third Avenue; and at the corner of 59th Street and Third Avenue a 30-story condo, developed by Harry Macklowe and designed by CetraRuddy, is rising brick-by-brick.






























More info in the post here.


----------



## tenderforever (Aug 18, 2011)

^ a 10 story building with 6 units?? man, unreal. with how rare land is on manhattan, on might almost start to thing that the most transit rich place in north america should be building to a higher degree of population density and restricting the shift of the most central portion of the island to a preserve of the global ultra-rich.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ I agree there. They definitely need to increase the density within Manhattan apartment units and stop selling the heart of the city to the super rich exclusively, who stay at the place for just some days or weeks a year. It sucks the life out of NY's heart. Despite getting more and more buildings, Manhattan really starts to feel dead and sterile.


----------



## pqmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

*249 East 62nd: Vinoly's New UES Tower to Have Units Buoyed on Octagonal Core*

*249 East 62nd: Vinoly's New UES Tower to Have Units Buoyed on Octagonal Core*
September 27, 2017

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/market-insight/features/future-nyc/249-east-62nd-vinoly039s-new-ues-tower-have-units-buoyed-octagonal-core/13722



> The Department of Buildings has found Real Estate Inverlad’s soaring residential project at 249 East 62nd Street compliant with the city’s zoning laws. The customary ZD1 diagram is now on file, giving us our first look at the tower’s proposed bulk,
> yard, and street plantings. It reveals the skyscraper will ingeniously prop
> up many its units via an octagonally-shaped core, thus granting them
> extraordinary views over their Upper East Side neighbors towards Central Park and the East River.

























































More info and images in the post here.


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Weird. But with quality cladding I might really like it.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this looks more like Vinoly. From Hudson Meridian's website. (a contractor)


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Excavation Underway at 249 East 62nd Street on Manhattan's Upper East Side - New York YIMBY


Excavation on INC Architecture & Design and Zeckendorf Development's 249 East 62nd Street is underway on Manhattan's Upper East Side.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

looks like they went with a safe art-decoish design after all the controversy. 









Former 'tower-on-stilts' rises at 249 East 62nd Street on the Upper East Side


249 East 62nd Street, Lenox Hill : Zeckendorf Development, the legendary builders of some of Manhattan's most prestigious apartment towers ⁠—15 Central Park West, 520 Park




www.cityrealty.com


----------

